# وصول مشاريع تخرج للتخطيط عمرانى



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (23 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
احب ان اقدم لكم مجموعة من مشاريع التخرج 
من عمل طالب/طالبات كلية التخطيط الأقليمى والعمرانى "جامعة القاهرة "
يارب نكون اسهمنا فى شى يساعد الأخرين
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (23 يوليو 2007)

*مشروع الأول*

لو تسمحولى ان ابد بمشروعى 
مشروع عن مدينة دسوق"كفر الشيخ"
مشروع تطوير الوجهة النيلية بتكامل مع مخطط مركز مدينة دسوق​


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (23 يوليو 2007)

*مشروع التانى*

مشروع تخطيط شبكة النقل العام بشرق القاهرة


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (23 يوليو 2007)

:6: انتظروا المزيد ان شاء الله 
جاى فى طريق وجاى تحميلة باذن الله​


----------



## fathydraz (24 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## arc_fares (24 يوليو 2007)

*السلام*

جزاك الله خير م/أمل على عرضك لمشروعك:77: , وفي انتظار المزيد.
ودمتم


----------



## sail (24 يوليو 2007)

التحية لك اختى الكريمة على هذا العمل الجميل جدا ارجوا ان يتواصل المد الابداعى الجميل
وفقك الله و سدد خطاك


----------



## Alinajeeb (24 يوليو 2007)

جميل جدا والله يوفقك عقبالنا


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (24 يوليو 2007)

*مشروع الثالث*

مشروع الثالث
مشروع إعداد المخطط الهيكلى لمنطقة الأعمال المركزية للامتداد الشرقى لمدينة القاهرة الجديدة
اعداد م/ منى رؤف


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (24 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله همدوا بمشاريع تانية :33: 
لو احد عندة مشاريع تخطيط يقدر يفدنا بيها :63: 
ياريت يشاركنا بهذة المشاريع
وبنجاح وتوفيق للكل يارب
جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## hobbi85 (24 يوليو 2007)

يارب المشاريع تعجبكم ومشروعي انا بالذات لانه فكره جديده اوى في الكليه عندنا


----------



## مخطط مستقبلي (25 يوليو 2007)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله _
_اولا _
_مبروك النجاح:75: _
_ثانيا_
_الى الامام:77: _
_اخيرا وليس اخرا_
_شكرا جزيلا _


----------



## الصباغ (6 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا امور


----------



## Urban_Planning (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرا يا امل*

اييه يا بشمهندسة امل
مدن مدن مدن
عايزين حجات ايربان بلاش فضايحنا ده تبان هنا 
عموما انا عندي مشاريع ايربان ديزاين كتيرة من كليتنا 
( مش كلية سمسم ) واخدة بالك 
هبقى احطها فالموقع انشالله


----------



## محمد ابو وليد (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا حلووووووووووة جدا


----------



## مخطط موهوب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

اولا : م/أمل مصطفى كامل اشكرك من كل قلبي من جد مشاريع بتحسس الواحد انة فية تخطيط 
ثانيا : Urban_Planning مشكلة اغلب المخططين في هذا المنتدى انة يخاف يعرض مشروعة لاتة يخاف يكون فية انتقاد لة 
بس انت لوتلاحظ اغلب المعماريين تلاحظ انة يطرح مشروعة ومشروعة ويش يتكلم عنة عن بيت او عمارة او برج او ماشابة ذلك 
وعلى فكرة بقولك شي انا اتوقع لو اجيب واحد في المرحلة الابتدائية واقولة صمملي بيت راح يصمم بيت لانك راح تقولة ابي 3 غرف نوم ومطبخ ودرتين مياة ومستودع وغرفة معيشة ومجلس 
راح يصمملك مربعات ويقولك هذا كذا وهذا كذا الخ ...

الي ابي اوصلة انة موعيب الواحد ينتقد المشروع سوا من ناحية العرض او من ناحية المعلومة الفكرة انك تستفيد من المعلومة وتصحح المعلومة وهذا يسمى (الانتقاد البناء )
لما تشوف اغلب المنتدى بيقولك ويش رائيك في مشروعي فانت راح تناقش مشروعة من عدة نواحي من ناحية جمالية من ناحية تصميمية ومن نواحي كثيرة 

انا اشكر الـ م/أمل مصطفى كامل 
على هذين المشروعين الجميلين ونتمنى من جميع المخططين ان يطرحو مشاريع كهذة للفائدة 
لعمل دراسات سابقة للمشاريع وتطويرها


----------



## مخطط موهوب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

اولا : م/أمل مصطفى كامل اشكرك من كل قلبي من جد مشاريع بتحسس الواحد انة فية تخطيط 
ثانيا : Urban_Planning مشكلة اغلب المخططين في هذا المنتدى انة يخاف يعرض مشروعة لاتة يخاف يكون فية انتقاد لة 
بس انت لوتلاحظ اغلب المعماريين تلاحظ انة يطرح مشروعة ومشروعة ويش يتكلم عنة عن بيت او عمارة او برج او ماشابة ذلك 
وعلى فكرة بقولك شي انا اتوقع لو اجيب واحد في المرحلة الابتدائية واقولة صمملي بيت راح يصمم بيت لانك راح تقولة ابي 3 غرف نوم ومطبخ ودرتين مياة ومستودع وغرفة معيشة ومجلس 
راح يصمملك مربعات ويقولك هذا كذا وهذا كذا الخ ...

الي ابي اوصلة انة موعيب الواحد ينتقد المشروع سوا من ناحية العرض او من ناحية المعلومة الفكرة انك تستفيد من المعلومة وتصحح المعلومة وهذا يسمى (الانتقاد البناء )
لما تشوف اغلب المنتدى بيقولك ويش رائيك في مشروعي فانت راح تناقش مشروعة من عدة نواحي من ناحية جمالية من ناحية تصميمية ومن نواحي كثيرة 

انا اشكر الـ م/أمل مصطفى كامل 
على هذين المشروعين الجميلين ونتمنى من جميع المخططين ان يطرحو مشاريع كهذة للفائدة 
لعمل دراسات سابقة للمشاريع وتطويرها


----------



## alaanabil (7 أكتوبر 2007)

انا حقيقى مش عارف اشكرك ازاى
لانى كنت بدور على مشاريع لها نفس الطابع خاصة ان مشروع تخرجى 
له نفس الطابع التخطيطى والجانب التصميمى ايضا
شكرا على المشاركة القيمة جدا
ودعواتك لنا يكون مشروعى على نفس المستوى او افضل بأذن الله
شكرا


----------



## alaa_1986 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

thak u really sooooo much 4 ur gr8 participation 
masha2allah bgd the projects are amaaaaaaazing 
wish u all the best and conratulation 4 the graduation 
w 3obalna


----------



## الغـــــامدي (10 أكتوبر 2007)

بالفعل عمل تشكرين عليه


----------



## عوض العراقي (10 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you Mr


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك على هذه المشاريع


----------



## النجار العطار (1 مارس 2008)

الشكر لكل مجهود وحتي تزداد الفرحة نود التوثيق والنتائج بمعنى تقدير المشروع وسنة الدراسة وأي فصل والسادة الدكاترة المشرفين والمناقشين ولو نبذة صغيرة عن سيرة كل أستاذ للعلم والمعرفة وشكرهم وتقديرهم عل الجهد وأشكرك
ياريت اللي مابيفهمش ومدرس تخطيط يحاسب عل كلامة شوية ولا يهدم


----------



## النجار العطار (1 مارس 2008)

الشكر لكل مجهود وحتي تزداد الفرحة نود التوثيق والنتائج بمعنى تقدير المشروع وسنة الدراسة وأي فصل والسادة الدكاترة المشرفين والمناقشين ولو نبذة صغيرة عن سيرة كل أستاذ للعلم والمعرفة وشكرهم وتقديرهم عل الجهد وأشكرك
ياريت اللي مابيفهمش ومدرس تخطيط يحاسب عل كلامة شوية ولا يهدم


----------



## على 1 (2 مارس 2008)

م. أمل

بارك الله فيكى على هذا المجهود الطيب ان شاء الله ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك

المشروع جيد ومطابق لكل القياسات الدوليه من حيث اليه العرض والفكره
والى الامام يا بش مهندسه.

مع تحياتى


----------



## سوداني (2 مارس 2008)

مجهود مقدر .... وعمل جميل ...

شكرا جزيلا لك اختي العزيزة .... جعلها الله في موازين اعمالك ...


----------



## masa_arch2010 (4 مارس 2008)

بجد مشاريع جميله


----------



## مراد برهي (9 مارس 2008)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (10 مارس 2008)

اختاى العزيزتان/ امل مصطفى-- منى درويش
تقبلا تحياتى 000 لقد اطلعت على العرض الشيق لمشروعيكما وكم كنت سعيدا بكما وايضا اكثر سعادة بان ابناء مصر يمتلئون باريج اجدادهما الفراعنة مؤسسى الهندسة على مر العصور0
ولقد اثلج صدرى ايضا ان المشروعين جيان من حيث الدراسة والتحليل بالاضافة الى تعرضهما لمشاكل قائمة بالفعل فى المجتمع وبالتالى فانهما اكتسبا المصداقية فى العرض واتاحا الفرصة لاشراك الجيل الجديد النابض بالحياة لاقتحام هذه المشاكل والتعرض الجرىء للحلول الملائمة0
تحياتى ايضا لاساتذتكما الافاضل الذين وضعوا لكما النقاط فوق الحروف لمشروعات هامة وواقعية وقابلة للتنفيذ اذا نظر اليها بجدية من بيدهم سلطة اتخاذ القرار0
اننى اهنىء مصرنا بكما وبكافة من على شاكلتيكما فمن خلالكم جميعا ستظل مصر ابد الابدين فى المقدمة باذن الله تعالى0
اخوكما00استاذدكتور/احمدهشام
استاذ التصميم والتذوق المعمارى بكندا


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (10 مارس 2008)

تصويب هام:
سقط سهوا حرف (د) من احدى الكلمات فى ردنا السالف الذكر لذا وجب علينا هذا التصويب وهو:
كلمة(جيان) المذكورة عاليه خطا وتصحيحها(جيدان) ونحن ناسف لهذا الخطا الاملائى0


----------



## م حسناء (10 مارس 2008)

جزاكى الله خيرا يا اخت امل


----------



## elkplawy (14 مارس 2008)

شكرا شكرا افادكم الله


----------



## hosam-hasn (15 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً >>>>>شكراً جزيلاً ....... مشكور على هالعمل


----------



## م محمد شكر (15 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا المشروع


----------



## tawate (7 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين على هدا الجهد العظيم


----------



## ميدو وليد (7 أبريل 2008)

7agat gamda gedan 
shokrannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## على 1 (8 أبريل 2008)

salam ya arab


----------



## علاءع (8 أبريل 2008)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hadri (9 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اختي الكريمة علي هده المشاركة الرائعه دات المستوى الرفيع .انا طالب من المغرب احضر حاليا بحث في ميدان التخطيط الحضري و اكون ممتنا لك جدا لو بعثت لي المشروع بكامله على بريدي فانا محتاج الى مشاريع مماثلة للاستئاس بها و الستفادة بكل تاكيد.و شكرا جزيلا.email:habhaf1967************* و ل انسى ان اشكر القائمين على هدا المنتدى الرائع.


----------



## هدى معماري (9 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود ونحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## معماري ناقد (16 مايو 2008)

اضافة جميلة وشكرا لتحملك تعب السكنر والنقل لهنا حتى تعم الفائدة .

لا اجد الا ان اقول لك جزيت خيرا .


----------



## HEBA ABDO (28 مايو 2008)

صراحة عرض مشرف


----------



## first-arch (29 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا 
مبروك النجاح 
ثانيا
الى الامام 
اخيرا وليس اخرا
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## لميـــاء (3 يونيو 2008)

المشاريع جميلة جدا جدا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## سالمي نوري (4 يونيو 2008)

merci merci merci.........................................................merci


----------



## محمد سعيد محمد عمر (5 يونيو 2008)

جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## ramzy1974 (11 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اختي العزيزة على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## عاشقة العيون (11 يونيو 2008)

راااااااااااااااائع


----------



## عاشقة العيون (11 يونيو 2008)

:73:راااااااااااااااائع كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير


----------



## حبظلم بظاظة (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير م/أمل على عرضك لمشروعك:77: , وفي انتظار المزيد:59::59:


----------



## حبظلم بظاظة (11 يونيو 2008)

وفي انتظار المزيد:59::59:


----------



## حبظلم بظاظة (11 يونيو 2008)

:59::59::59::59:


----------



## حبظلم بظاظة (11 يونيو 2008)

:73:راااااااااااااااائع كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير


----------



## حبظلم بظاظة (11 يونيو 2008)

راااااااااااااااائع


----------



## حبظلم بظاظة (11 يونيو 2008)

راااااااااااااااائعراااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ابراهيم العامري (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا بش مهندس


----------



## بنار اسيا (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشاء الله....بوركتم...ووفقكم الله...اللامام
وان شاء الله...دوام التميز.....
كتبها الله من ميزان حسناتكم..


----------



## masrawy_83 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااا ليكي يا باشمهندسة .....والله انتي عاملتي معانا احلي واجب


----------



## فياض بن تليس (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بداية أقدم شكري للأختين على هذا الجهد الطيب ولي ملاحظة بسيطة للأستاذ الدكتور أحمد هشام أرجو أن يتقبلها مني بصدر رحب وهي لماذا هذا الإطناب المبالغ فيه ونسبة كل ما يعمله إخوتنا المصريون من أبناء هذا الجيل من المسلمين إلى الفراعنة الذين لا تربطهم بهم إلا مرحلة تاريخية من مراحل كثيرة وكبيرة من تاريخ مصر.
كما أحببت أن أنوه إلى أن العصر الفرعوني هو مرحلة بدأت وأنتهت منذ سبع آلاف سنة وتوقفت عندها حضارتهم المعمارية وبالتالي فأي إزدهار حصل في مصر من بعدهم ليس له علاقة بالمرحلة الفرعونية.
والأهم من ذلك أن حضارة الفراعنة جاءت بعد أهم حضارتين عظيمتين سادتا ثم بادتا وهما حضارة عاد وثمود وكما لا يخفى عليك إن كنت مسلما أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد شهد لحضارة عاد بالتفوق على ماعداها من حضارات عمرانية في قوله سبحانه التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد) وبالتالي هم من أسس الهندسة وليس الفراعنة وذلك لأن الفراعنة جاؤوا من بعدهم ويمكنك أن تقرأ الآيات الأولى من سورة الأحقاف حتى تصل إلى الآية التي يقول فيها سبحانه وتعالى: (وجاء فرعون ومن قبله والمؤتفكات بالخاطئة فعصوا رسول ربهم فأخذهم أخذة رابية)
قد أكون عضو جديد ومشاركاتي لا تتجاوز الإصبع الواحدة ولكن لا أريد أن أترك هذا الملتقى الذي تعرفت عليه أخيرا بسبب مثل هذه المشاركا ت التي يفترض أنها لا تليق بأستاذ دكتور قرأ تاريخ العمارة جيدا ويعلم جيدا قبل غيره أنه فتح بابا لا يفتحه إلا الغوغاء وعوام الناس لا الطبقة المتعلمة والمثقفة والواعية.
سأظل أحترم تاريخ مصر وأهل مصر ولكني أبدا لن احترم من يتطاول على غيره ويحاول أن ينسف حضارات الآخرين وتاريخ الآخرين وكأنه لم توجد في مصر ولا العالم إلا حضارة الفراعنة وأن الله سبحانه ترك العالم في ظلمات لم يخرجهم منها إلا الفراعنة.... ولا أدري إذا كان لهؤلاء الفراعنة كل هذا الفضل فلماذا أهلكهم الله ولعنهم. وأرجو من الدكتور أحمد في حالة رغبته في تصحيح معلوماتي أن يفتح صفحة جديدة يعرض فيها وجهة نظره فيما طرحته عليه وليكن حوارا علميا يليق بالملتقى وليس ردودا إنفعالية لا تزيد الطين إلا بلة وفي حالة الخروج عن أدب الحوار فسأمتنع عن الرد لأنني فوق الصغائر والضغائن وسفاسف الأمور وما أحب أن أوكد عليه أن مصر اليوم وغدا وحتى قيام الساعة هي دولة إسلامية نفض أهلها عنهم غبار الفراعنة ولا يتفرعن اليوم إلا من رغب عن ملة أبينا إبراهيم.

الأخت الكريمة أمل أرجو أن تجدي لي العذر في فتح باب ما كنت أتمنى أن أبدأ به أول مشاركة لي في هذا الملتقى


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشتغلين كتير الله يعينكم بس الناس تقدر


----------



## عروس البحر (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد حاجة اكثر من رائعة بجد بجد
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## azioazabi (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراعلى المشاريع اللي زي الورد اللي افادنا بيها


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميل جدا والله يوفقك*


----------



## raafat_dh2 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

hayda a7la machrou3 w nchalla bikoun fi 5er la ahel el manti2a


----------



## Blackwind (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## قدير احمد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا تالق دائم انشاء الله


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (28 ديسمبر 2008)

اهنئك على هذا المستوى الرائع


----------



## زينه (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ياباشا والله تسلم الايادى ...

ايوه كده عايزين انتشار مش عادى على النت ..

تسلم ايدك ومبررروك وعقبالى ..

لى عوده لتحميل المشاريع علشان بتقف فى النص


----------



## نملة سحرية (19 يناير 2009)

مشكور الواضح فيه تعب كتير


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكر جميل من رد فى هذا الموضوع 
احيكم جمعيا يااخوانى واخواتى 
اعذرنى على الانقطاع اسفة جدا لان بريد اتسرق وعقبال ما توصلت الى كلمة مرو اخد وقت 
بس مستمرين ان شاء الله فى عرض مشاريع 
لكم منى فائق الاحترام والتقدير 
ياجماعة اللى محتاج اى مساعدة انا مستعدة اساعدة بكل ما استطيع من قوة 
اللى يريد ياخد اميلى من الادارة وانا فى خدمتكم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## abdo727 (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم :اولا اشكركم على هذ المجهود الرائع ولا احد يعرف كم ستغرق هذ العمل من مجهود شاق الا الذى درس تخطيط وانا متخرج من نفس الكلية دفعة 1994 ولكن اعمل الان فى مجال التصميم المعمارى والتنفيذ
والذى ارجو ان يوضح لجميع الفئات ان خريج هذا الكليه يتمتع بمهارات خاصة جدا
حيث انه ملم بجميع بنود العمران بل اقوى من اى خريج معمارى اخر وذلك حسب قدراته الشخصية اولا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
للاطلاع على كل ما هو جديد من مشاريع ومواضيع اللتخطيط
فى موضوع مفتوح على الفيس بوك باسم مجموعة المخططين وهو موضوع مفتوح للكل 
على اللينك التالى 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=77085525015
لكم منا فائق الاحترام والتقدير 
لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء


----------



## bunney (18 أبريل 2009)

الله يكرمك المشاريع جت فى وقتها تمام انا فى تخطيط عمرانى لو عندك تانى ياريت تبعتيهم ضرورى اوك؟ لما الرساله توصلك طمنينى وياريت تردى عليا انا فى انتظارك bunney


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (22 أبريل 2009)

bunney قال:


> الله يكرمك المشاريع جت فى وقتها تمام انا فى تخطيط عمرانى لو عندك تانى ياريت تبعتيهم ضرورى اوك؟ لما الرساله توصلك طمنينى وياريت تردى عليا انا فى انتظارك bunney



السلام عليكم 
انا تحت امرك يابش مهندسة 
وبعتلك اميلى 
انا فى خدمتك وخدمة اى واحد من تخطيط


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (23 أبريل 2009)

للطلاع على كتب ومشاريع ومراجع للتخطي العمرانى عربى وانجليزى 
الرجاء الضغط على اللينك التالى 
اضغط هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130053.html

ولكم الشكر 
لا تنسنا بصالح الدعاء ​


----------



## rahel (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليكي م - امل علي المشاريع الجميلة


----------



## نورالدين تو (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و وفقك لما يحب و يرضاه


----------



## mahmood h (4 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم ممكن تبعتلي تخطيط قرى نموذجية


----------



## الامين كوم (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لو احد عندة مشاريع تخطيط يقدر يفدنا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الامين كوم (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

*مشكور اخي الكريم على اللينك ممكن تبعتلي تخطيط قرى نموذجية*​


----------



## mohamed2009 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (17 سبتمبر 2009)

عمل رائع جدا...
نتمنى مشاهدة المزيد..


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*ياشباب وبنات التخطيط 
على فكرة فى على على جروب الفيس بوك 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=...id=77085525015
كل شئ جديد بنبعتة برسالة وكمان 
فى موضوع مفتوح لمشاريع التخرج ومساعدة الناس فيها 
ارجو ان يعجبكوا وتدخلوا وتشاركوا باالاراءكم او بمشاكلكم فى مشاريع التخرج بتوفيق 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=...15&topic=13199

يلا شاركونا منتظرنكوا ياشباب*​


----------



## hanaa22 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## المهندس المبدع بب (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*كتب*

في الحقيقة الكتب غير متوافرة بكثرة او انها نادرة
الرجاء كتب نظريات العمارة وكتب اخرى


----------



## عماد حسانين (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مخططه طموحه (22 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي المجهود الطيب


----------



## soft rain (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اااا على الصور


----------



## نصر عبد الهادي (31 مارس 2010)

الله اكبر ماشاء الله و جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع و ارجو من الله ان يجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك و نرجو المزيد


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (5 أبريل 2010)

حلو كثير اختى والله يوفقك


----------



## مهندس خ شلابي (15 يوليو 2010)

المهندسة المحترة أمل : بذلوا الجهود فساهموا ..الطلاب , وعرضت هذه الجهود فساهمتي بخير المساهمة , والموقع كان من أعظم المساهمين حينما أوصل هذا العرض .. جزاكم الله خيراً كلكم دون استثناء وبالتوفيق


----------



## الشفق الابيض (15 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا حلووووووووووة جدا*​


----------



## اريج خيري (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا بارك اللهم بكم جميعا


----------



## ناادية (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاااك الله خير الله يسعدك دنيا و آآآخرة


----------



## iraqivisionary (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الجــــــــــارح (4 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافية

ويا ليت لو فيه مشاريع مدن ترفيهية جديدة


----------



## فوزية الوفية (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
وفقكم الله في كل ما يحب و يرضاه


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
ربنا يكرمكم ويجمعنى بكم فى الجنة يارب 
اللهم آمين


----------



## Eng manona (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااا ليكي يا باشمهندسة


----------

